# Spanish beef claims another victim - Michael Rodgers!



## DonMI6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Michael Rogers Returns Adverse Analytical Finding For Clenbuterol | Cyclingnews.com

Can't say I'm massively shocked. His name has come up before I believe. Hate seeing Aussies failing drug tests though...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Mmmmmmm, carne astana.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Michael Rogers? No way!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Wallaby Steak!


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

spade2you said:


> mmmmmmm, carne astana.


ftw!!


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

No one who gets popped surprises me any more, especially riders of his generation. It really makes sense, if you think about it. He's a bit past his prime to be winning still.

BT


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Level playing field. Everyone now has to take 2 drinks.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

No problem. Office party starts in about 45 minutes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Mmmmmmm, carne astana.



View attachment 289949


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

What does this drug do for performance? From what I read from the article it does not sound that powerful. Why the risk. Just curious if this drug is something that means on the podium or 40th?


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

If I had to name 10 riders in the pro peloton who I believed had engaged in full-on, bottles-and-blood bags-type doping at some point in their careers without admitting it publicly yet, Mick Rogers would have made my list. Three straight TT Worlds titles? In that era? Please.

The "beef" angle is funny for obvious reasons. OK, maybe treat yourself to a nice Kobe steak after the Japan Cup, but in China? And why is a pro cyclist eating beef during a race anyway? This isn't "A Sunday In Hell."

Doped or not, Rogers was brilliant during the crosswinds stage at this year's Tour. He looked absolutely shattered during his post-race comments to SBS's Dave McKenzie:

2013 Tour de France: Stage 13: Post race interview - Michael Rogers | www.cyclingfans.com

However this ends up for him, it now takes a bit of the gloss off of one of my favorite days of racing this year. So thanks for that.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

DonMI6 said:


> Michael Rogers Returns Adverse Analytical Finding For Clenbuterol | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Can't say I'm massively shocked. His name has come up before I believe. Hate seeing Aussies failing drug tests though...


Serves you right for winning the Ashes!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

That'll teach him not to steal Contador's sandwiches! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Ferrari ties, Freiburg TMob ties, then a clean period with the marginal gains boys; now with Bjarnie and busted. Oh yeah, that "clean period"? Lowest weight and best wattage output of his career. Sleeping on your own pillow and avoiding Nutella can cause one to surpass PED outputs!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Vegemite. 

An Australian co-worker got me hooked on the stuff. Oh crap, hopefully it's not contaminated. I've already been called a doper a "few" times.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Vegemite.
> 
> An Australian co-worker got me hooked on the stuff. Oh crap, hopefully it's not contaminated. I've already been called a doper a "few" times.


Vegemite, the poor man's Marmite. I'm sure each and every Aussie on the planet has shares in the company that produces that cack.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Haven't tried Marmite. Neither are available in local grocery stores. I now order Vegemite through Amazon. Might have to try Marmite next time I am out.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Haven't tried Marmite. Neither are available in local grocery stores. I now order Vegemite through Amazon. Might have to try Marmite next time I am out.


Give it a go. I have an Aussie friend who moved to England when he was a kid and grew up there, he later moved back to Oz but found he much preferred Marmite. I grew up with Marmite so perhaps I'm biased. Aussies aren't my favourites right now as they won The Ashes test cricket series this week and they love to gloat..bet they're using PEDs..


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Make sure you get British Marmite.....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Will do. Makes sense to order Marmite since I tend to brew a lot of Enlgish beers these days.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

spade2you said:


> ... I've already been called a doper a "few" times.


Yeah, so there's this thing called sarcasm....


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

foto said:


> Yeah, so there's this thing called sarcasm....


Shhhhh! He doesn't know!


----------



## bbrrxx (Jul 17, 2013)

superflylondon said:


> What does this drug do for performance? From what I read from the article it does not sound that powerful. Why the risk. Just curious if this drug is something that means on the podium or 40th?


Clenbuterol (Clen)
Clenbuterol (Clen) is the common term used that refers to the popular bronchodilator Clenbuterol Hydrochloride. Designed with the intent of treating chronic asthma, Clen is also a powerful fat-burner with some similarities to Ephedrine yet far more powerfully effective. While designed to treat respiratory issues it is this medications fat-burning abilities that have intrigued so many and by and large without question it is the number one reason many buy Clenbuterol (Clen) in the first place. The reason is simple; Clenbuterol (Clen) greatly increases your total metabolic activity by stimulating the Beta-2 receptors; once this process is in play the results are very simple, we now use stored body-fat for energy to a higher degree. While direct fat-burning is the primary mode of action regarding its metabolic activity properties Clen has been shown to also greatly reduce total appetite in some; for some it wont but decreasing appetite can be useful to those struggling to lose weight.


How Clenbuterol (Clen) Works:
The process is rather simple; the Beta-2 receptors are stimulated to increase metabolic activity. This increase leads to an increase in your core temperature due to an increase in cellular heat. This cellular increase is brought about by the mitochondria of the cells as they are what heats up thereby affecting the total body temperature. This increase in temperature increases metabolic rate, so you have a full circle effect apt towards promoting the use of stored body-fat for energy.


The Benefits of Clenbuterol (Clen):
Obviously it goes without saying; if you supplement with Clen youre going to burn more body-fat but as it was designed to treat asthma as you may already suspect it can also improve greatly cardiovascular efficiency. Even so, fat-loss remains its primary force of action but Clenbuterol (Clen) also unsuspectingly to many carries with it anabolic properties. Although the anabolic nature of this drug is very mild it has been shown to have the ability to slightly increase fat-free mass. As you understand the more fat-free mass we hold the greater our metabolism functions; again, this only promotes the fat-burning abilities of Clenbuterol (Clen).


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Mmmmmmm, carne astana.


that's a walk off homer right there


----------

